# Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec, Steckdosenleiste



## Basell (8. Juli 2018)

Frage

Letzte Woche ist das Externe Netzteil meiner TV Box Fritte gegangen und dabei wurde auch von der Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec, Steckdosenleiste 8-fach mit Überspannungsschutz und Master Slave Funktion halb zerstört.
Es gingen nur noch die 2 Permanent Steckdosen davon noch die andern 4 Slave und 1 Master Steckdose blieben stromlos wohl durch gebrannt mit weil der Schutz zu ende ging.


Nun habe ich mir eine Neue Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec, Steckdosenleiste 8-fach mit Überspannungsschutz und Master Slave Funktion geholt,
die neue kann bis 19.500 mah schaffen die vorrige die ich hatte nur 15.000 war ein vorgänger Modell.

Gestern hatte ich nur mein TV an ( der ist der Master ) und die TV Box mit einem neuen Netzteil und musste sehen das das Grüne Lämpchen mal kurz Ausging und auch kurz mal Blinkte.


Was hat das zu bedeuten ? 
nun ist es wieder dauerhaft an! In der Anleitung steht nur das wenn es Aus ist, ist der Schutzstatus Lebenszyklos zu ende und die Master-Slave Steckdosen bleiben Stromlos.

Aber die geräte blieben an und nun ist wieder auch alles Fit. 

Nur es hat schon ein ungutes Gefühl hinterlassen.

Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## Basell (11. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir das Erklären,

habe meine Überspannungssteckdosen leiste noch mal ausgetauscht heute,  weil die neue wohl ein defekt an der Schutz LED anzeige hat.
Also vorsichtshalber noch mal ausgetauscht was kein problem war beim Händler.

Mache die alte Leiste Stromlos durch den Knopf, warte 5 min und steck sie von der Steckdose ab.
Die neue dran, alle Kabel wie gewohnt wieder dran machen.

Plötzlich Springt der Strom raus,
also dachte ich ******* das neue Netzteil von der TV Box auch nun am ar... -.-

Leiste aus gemacht, strom an.
Notfall leiste ( eine ganz billige ) an eine andere Steckdose und daran das netzteil und nix passiert Strom springt nicht raus.
Wieder an der Überspannungsteckdosenleiste Angeschlossen Stromschalter  an und siehe da nix passiert. Strom läuft und fliegt nicht raus.

Kann sein das einfach kurzzeitig einfach zu viel Strom geflossen ist ?  Weil alle Geräte Strom zogen oder kann es strom rückkoplung von AV  gewesen sein ?


----------

